# Ferry Costs



## lmm0043 (Oct 19, 2009)

Can anybody give me some guidance re ferry costs please? We are driving over to Crete next February/March in a transit and are in the process of working out the route we want to take - we are bringing our dog with us so that has to be taken into consideration too! So if anybody knows approximately how much it costs from Bari to Piraeus and then on to Crete I would be very very grateful. Recommendations as to which ferryline to use would also be much appreciated. Many thanks for your help.


----------



## Caroline13 (Feb 25, 2009)

We have been looking at Ancona to Igoumenitsa and have found that Anec lines are the cheapest and they allow dogs for free - am not sure if they do other routes but well worth a look


----------



## lmm0043 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks Caroline for that. I've just looked at Anek website and there is a really good deal from Brindisi to Igoumenitsa. We are looking forward to the drive out as far as we can, as we don't want to spend ages on a ferry!


----------



## Caroline13 (Feb 25, 2009)

I can understand that but just be aware that the trip from ancona to Bari or brindi is a long way so you'll have to cost in toll roads (about 10 euros per 100 km's) plus you may need an extra night accommodation. The ferries from Ancona are pretty civilised, by the the time you've eaten, had a drink and even been to the cimena the night has passed - have a good nights sleep and have breakfast and you're in greece (i should be a sales rep!!) we have done it three times and always found it to be very pleasant, not like the dover crossing!! good luck with it!


----------



## lmm0043 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey Caroline, you seem like an old hand at this - hope you don't mind me pestering you! We are going out to Crete end Feb beg March 2010 for 1 year to see what we think of the place and if we want to settle there. So we are going out on a one way ticket, selling everything here except for all of my 'precious and sentimental things', getting a transit or a minibus and then setting off for a new adventure alone with the dog! Still looking at potential routes, so if you could give any advice, details of cost etc I would be really grateful. Many thanks, Frances


----------



## Caroline13 (Feb 25, 2009)

Don't blame you, time doesn't wait for anyone these days.... Dependant on where you are crossing from in the UK try to avoid driving through France, its a lovely country and all BUT, the toll roads can really add up - if you're driving a minibus it will be more expensive than a car so maybe about 15euros for every 100 km's. Also don't try and drive on the normal roads to avoid paying for tolls as it will take you twice as long and there are virtually no services.

We have done the trip from Calais, Rotterdam and Zeebrugee and all are fairly straightforward - the signage throughout Europe is great and you'll find you stay on the same road for hours...

If you want to get the best prices for the ferries and you're feeling brave you should book your tickets at the port as you can get a better price by bartering with the different companies although Anek online seem to have the best price. 

I've never been to Crete on a ferry but I'm sure that someone reading this will have and they'll be able to give you some furthe advise

take care, Caroline


----------



## Cairokid (Sep 15, 2009)

We travel between Greece and France about once a year with dogs and drove out here initially when we moved 8 years ago.

When we came out we made the mistake of catching a ferry from the south of Italy. I would not do it now. We usually head for Venice on the way over and catch a ferry from Ancona on the way back. Either of these work out less stressful than driving further south and costs are comparable by the time you take fuel and tolls into account.

There are plenty of websites that will give you up to date costs. Hellenic Seaways is one but they only run internal ferries. Do a search for Greece-Italy ferries and ferries to Crete and you should find prices.

One warning - ferry timetables are often only published a week ahead when the seasons change so don't expect to be able to plan too accurately in advance.


----------



## lmm0043 (Oct 19, 2009)

[Many thanks for your reply. Can I ask why you don't catch the ferry from either Brindisi or Bari as I would have thought a shorter crossing would be less stressful for the dog. Thanks, Frances


----------



## Cairokid (Sep 15, 2009)

lmm0043 said:


> [Many thanks for your reply. Can I ask why you don't catch the ferry from either Brindisi or Bari as I would have thought a shorter crossing would be less stressful for the dog. Thanks, Frances


I honestly don't think it makes any difference to the dogs. We thought the same as you until we tried it.

They are all fairly long sea journeys so its not as if one is just 2 or 3 hours. The kennels are on the upper deck and you can walk them around there. Most of the time they just sleep anyway and don't seem any more bothered by one journey than the other. 

After all, all you are doing is exchanging being on a boat for being in a vehicle. The longer sea journey means less time in the car.

We've always been amazed how well they cope with the journey. 

By the way Italian hotels tend to be dog-friendly so we usually have a night in a hotel before the trip back and give them a good walk.


----------



## lmm0043 (Oct 19, 2009)

That's interesting, thanks for that. Any other tips at all?


----------



## Cairokid (Sep 15, 2009)

lmm0043 said:


> That's interesting, thanks for that. Any other tips at all?


Only to warn you that Greece is NOT a dog-friendly country 

Many Greeks are frightend of dogs, and still believe they should be kept chained up. 

There are a lot of beliefs foreigners find difficult to understand. Most Greek vets do not offer euthanasia and few Greeks believe in sterilisation.

Poisoning of strays is still unfortunately common in some places and pet dogs sometimes get poisoned accidentally if they pick things up. We have Labradors who are very greedy and will eat anything they find, so it is a worry.

You will find even educated, well-travelled Greeks have a totally different take on pets to most northern Europeans, although it is changing gradually and there are some Greeks who are almost as silly about their pets as we are.

On the health side, rabies isn't a problem here but make sure you get your pet protected against Kalazar and any other diseases prevalent in the area you are in. Some places have heartworm and other problems.


----------



## lmm0043 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for all of that. Woody is getting his rabies innoculation tomorrow and I will have a chat with the vet then. Yes I know they are not particularly dog friendly and I do worry a bit because Woody is very boisterous and barks a lot when he gets excited and spins round and round. He's a hungarian puli and looks a bit like a whirling dervish when he's doing this with his dredlocks flying out all over the place! Getting very excited about it all now and thank you once again for all of your help. Just one thing, would you recommend any particular ferry line re dog friendliness?


----------



## Caroline13 (Feb 25, 2009)

We just travelled last week with Anek lines and they were fine for our dog - he travelled for free and had a large kennel on the upper deck. We travelled from Venice to Igoumenitsa....


----------



## Cairokid (Sep 15, 2009)

I think it is often a bit of pot luck whether the crew like dogs or not rather than one shipping line being better than another.

Superfast to Ancona have special cabins that you can actually take your pet into (or they used to - may have changed). 

Otherwise you are not allowed to take pets into cabins or any public areas.

Having said that we have often seen a lot of dogs get on board and very few in the kennels so not everyone obeys the rules.


----------



## Jane&Jack (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi

Try ViaMare they incorperate several ferry companies from Ancona Italy.... I thought the best way to crete was via Patra??

We booked and payed for our ferry to Igoumenitsa through viamare and had no probs!

Good Luck!

Jane


----------



## Cairokid (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm interested that so many people are catching the ferry to Igoumenitsa. We have never taken one from anywhere but Patras.

Are you all heading for destinations in Northern Greece or do you drive down towards Athens?

What is the road like and how long does it take?


----------

